# changing motors,Nissan Note ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nissan Note car ? We are looking to change car & wondered if anyone had good/bad experience of them ?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Looked at these last year particularly liked the sliding back seat more room for dogs in back quite impressed , but ended up with c3picasso same sliding rear seat just made more sense financially & diesel and I've always been a citreon fan only downside was the missus picked the lime green one,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno but if you can get hold of a diesel micra (quite rare) they are superb if you can get round the Bug eye looks (Of course I actually quite like the look of the car).

Mrs D had one for years until some idiot in a bus wrote it off on the A66, 18000 miles between services, not a single thing ever went wrong with it in the 5 years she had it and 60-80 mpg.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Our car went in for warranty work last year. We were giving a 2 month old Nissan Note to run around in. We had it for 2 weeks. It was good on fuel and around town. But I would not like to do much motorway milage on it as once it gets to 70 I found it was a lot if wind and road noise in the cabin. The car seems well put together but I thought it was let down with cheap looking/feeling plastics. 

Personally I would not have bought the car we had.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

got to agree with barryd, had a diesel micra for 4 years, great car and fantastic fuel economy, keyless entry went on the blink but fixed under warranty, now got Citroen C3 executive plus, more plush inside but not as good on MPG and the Micra would beat it hands down for performance.
Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the Note is a steady car, loads of room in the back. A bit like the Honda Jazz, boring but efficient. Like the Jazz, an old bloke's car (sorry!).


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> . . . the Note is an old bloke's car (sorry!).


Ahh sh*te - the blurb made it sound so good, now it's back to the 'drawing board' for a rethink . . . Who would have thought it was so difficult selecting a new(er) car.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not trying to put you off, Vic, really! But how can I put this kindly,,,,,,
old chap. er....

But seriously the Note is a good car, steady and reliable. I know a couple of people locally who have one, and they love them. I bought a Honda Jazz 4 years ago, mainly because Viv was having problems getting into the Megan, and the Jazz, like the Note is "taller". But I got bored with it; it did 50+ mpg (petrol), and was super reliable. I chopped it in in December and now have a new Honda Civic diesel , much smoother, more fun and better to drive.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It's Sylvia who's got her eye on one - me, I'm more your James bond type (the ornithologist not the spy) . . My favourite car choice would be a 1950's VW beetle but Sylvia wants comfort and good mpg and air con and cheap car tax and minimum pollutants so the VW is a no no, hence I'll prob end up driving an old man's type car . . . But what ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Having spent several hours trawling through reviews on 'Which' website & others, then all afternoon at several dealers(Honda, Dacia, Mazda, Skoda & Nissan), we've narrowed our search between Skoda (possibly Rapid or Octavia) and Nissan Nuke . . . As the Lidl advert goes . . . " we like that one and we like that one" ho hum, I feel more research coming (but it's looking as if the Nuke has the edge - so far


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't you mean the Nissan Juke? :lol: 

Nuke wouldn't go down very well in Hiroshima....


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Your right . . Nissan Juke :wink: . . . Damn automatic spellchecker !


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Your right . . Nissan Juke :wink: . . . Damn automatic spellchecker !


That really is the car that fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch (TWICE) on the way to the ground.

My pick would have been a Fiat Panda. Amazing usable space for such a tiny car.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In fact No it wouldn't be. 
If I were buying a runabout car now given my current journey pattern I would buy a Renault Zoe and use the saving on fuel to hire a "long range" car if and when I ever needed to.

I drove a Zoe in Paris at last years Motor Show and it was amazing. 

Couple that to being able to get a charging card for £10 pa (yes £10 !) and it's a no brainer as I rarely if ever do more than 50 miles a day now.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a Seat Ibiza TDi on hire here in Spain at the moment and I would encourage you to test drive one; I think you will be pleasantly surprised,the fuel economy is amazing as well as the power from this small motor.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We swopped our Polo for a Note 1.2. (yes-we're old! :lol: ). "14" reg. A smashing little car with all sorts of gadgets. Stop/start system (thought it was cutting out at first!) cruise control, speed limiter- lady who comes on and tells us about road works.

Loads of room inside and very economical. Highly recommended


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maserati Quattroporte's start at around £13,500!

or a nice one with ZF box for around £25k

Boys Toys

Trev


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

But but but the car salesman said I looked 'cool' & 'hip' sitting behind the wheel of the Juke . . AND it had all sorts of shiny knobs on the dashboard: either I go with MY choice (Skoda) or Sylv's choice (Juke) . . . I have to decide whether I want to do my own cooking & washing - or go with her choice :? Should I be a man or a mouse ?? (I can do an authentic squeak)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> But but but the car salesman said I looked 'cool' & 'hip' sitting behind the wheel of the Juke . .


In the immortal words of Mandy Rice-Davies (which I respect far more than that of any car salesman) "He would say that wouldn't he?"

The "Juke" is simply a Japanese typo - just one vowel from honesty.

When car salesmen meet to discuss they must really wet their trousers when they boast about their "Juke" sales figures.
I bet they have contests to see how many "jukers" they can talk in to buying one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So far all you have told us is what you have looked at, or what the good lady fancies.Not even price.
The main question is, what is ir being used for, just a town runaround or something more. Any dogs furniture to move kids at uni and all that family rubbish we get lumbered with.Well that is our position really I suppose.
These days there is very little difference in MPG on diesel or petrol on a small engined car.

cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

A couple of others to throw into the mix: don't part with your money till you've had a good look at the new small models from Kia, and also Hyundai. 
Damn good cars now, with 7 year warranty, and excellent mpg. 
Boring, but bloody great value for money. Get a brand new one for the price of a 4 year old VW etc.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

If you're a nissan fan look at the Pulsar, it's on my list when the time comes.
BD..


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you want reliability, durability and roominess then go for a Honda Jazz.
I bought a 3 year old Jazz in 2006, still got it. 
In all that time all I've spent on it is a new EGR valve, starter battery and pair of front tyres.
It starts first time, every time even after being left neglected on the drive for up to three months. The paint work is virtually unblemished despite lime tree sap, bird poop and kids footballs. 
I can fit two cycles in the back after removing the front wheels and the seats and driving position are the most comfortable I've had.
Certainty not a youngster's jalopy but, come on, who you trying to kid!?

PS. Honda still send me, and honour, recalls.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> So far all you have told us is what you have looked at, or what the good lady fancies.Not even price.
> The main question is, what is ir being used for, just a town runaround or something more. Any dogs furniture to move kids at uni and all that family rubbish we get lumbered with.Well that is our position really I suppose.
> These days there is very little difference in MPG on diesel or petrol on a small engined car.
> cabby


No kids to run around or use as a taxi, not intending shifting furniture,no smelly hairy dogs (or cats),no marathon journeys planned . . . Just a car to get us from A to B in comfort, both of us have been "sensible" all our lives- we're now 70 this year & fed up with being lead by our heads & for once wanna break out & be led by our hearts and without admitting it to each other I think we've convinced ourselves that the Juke fits our 'needs' . . . I might as well spend up before I pop my cloggs - unless someone can tell me how to take it with me . . . 
Thanks for your input, I needed to bounce this off other people - even though I'm ignoring your advice & recommendations we'll go for the shiny 'bling' Juke :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our hairdresser has one of those Jukes, in White, not sure if that is the best colour for it as I have not seen the full range.
Why don't you hire one of them for a few days and make sure.
Would you like me to ask the hairdresser, he will give you an honest answer.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For anyone thinking of going electric for their daily runabout Nissan have a 7 day test drive available for the Leaf.

http://testdrive.nissan.co.uk/booking/leaf


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The deed is done !
We settled on a Nissan Juke 1.5 dCi Tekna, picked it up today - hereby named as 'Tonka Toy'


----------

